
I made my software open source - catinblack
http://meteoremails.com/
======
catinblack
Folks! Some time ago, I created a tool for my own use, which sent cold emails
to potential customers. It served me basically for everyday work. Sending an
email, then - when contact was promising - retrying via LinkedIn and exporting
to CRM. I worked on it, hoping that one day it would see a full-paid version
and I will start making money on it. Looking closely at the current situation,
I thought that such a tool could be perhaps useful to others. It is a pity
that it is locked up. That's why I decided to release it as an open-source
solution! Simple license, open code, absolutely free. I hope it will be useful
to someone! If anyone wants to use, please visit
[https://meteoremails.com](https://meteoremails.com). If someone wants to join
the development of the application, it is waiting on GitHub -
[https://github.com/catin-black/meteor-emails/](https://github.com/catin-
black/meteor-emails/) Cheers!

